# Ιστορίες Μπονζάι



## azimuthios (Nov 26, 2009)

Να κάτι ενδιαφέρον για επίδοξους ή καταξιωμένους διηγηματογράφους... 
Άντε να καθιερώσουμε ένα νέο είδος διηγήματος για την Ελλάδα, τις *Ιστορίες Μπονζάι *


Iστορίες
Μπονζάι
Η αισθητική του μικρού

[ Πλοκή + ≤750 λέξεις ]


ΔΥΟ ΤΕΥΧΗ αφιερωμένα στο υπερμικρό διήγημα (Μπονζάι) ετοιμάζει το περιοδικό «Πλανόδιον». 

Το υπερμικρό διήγημα, μια σύντομη πεζογραφική φόρμα που τα βασικά της ειδοποιητικά χαρακτηριστικά είναι η πλοκή και ο μικρός αριθμός λέξεων, εγκαινιάστηκε το 1992 από την ανθολογία των Τζέημς Τόμας, Ντένις Τόμας και Τομ Χαζούκα με τίτλο «Flash Fiction». Από τότε το πεζογραφικό αυτό υποείδος του διηγήματος έχει πραγματοποιήσει μια εκπληκτική διαδρομή σε πολλές χώρες και γλώσσες, θυμίζοντάς μας την ανάλογη πορεία του χάικου εκτός Ιαπωνίας. Την εντυπωσιακή διάδοσή του πιστοποιούν τα πολλά ιστολόγια τα αφιερωμένα σ’ αυτό και οι πολλές σχετικές ανθολογίες που κυκλοφορούν σε αρκετές γλώσσες, ενώ, το νέο είδος, έχει ήδη αρχίσει να διεκδικεί και τους προγόνους του, με απώτατες ρίζες που ανατρέχουν στον Αίσωπο: Τσέχωφ, Κάφκα, Μπόρχες, Λόβκραφτ, Μπράντμπερυ, Βόνεγκατ κ.ά. Η συντομότερη μορφή, μια ιστορία έξι λέξεων υπονοούμενης πλοκής, αποδίδεται στον Χέμινγουαιη: «Για πούλημα: παιδικά παπούτσια, εντελώς αφόρετα». 

Την προσπάθεια να ενσωματωθεί η φόρμα αυτή στις τοπικές γλώσσες και κουλτούρες προδίδει η μέριμνα να βρεθεί ένας όρος που να αποδίδει την διακριτότητα του είδους σε κάθε μία από αυτές. Έτσι, μεταξύ άλλων, εκτός από το «Flash Fiction», που τείνει να επικρατήσει στα αγγλικά, θα δούμε ακόμα τους παρακάτω όρους: Micro Fiction, Sudden Fiction, Nano Fiction, Short Short Story, Micro Story, Fast Fiction, Postcard fiction (αγγλικά), Microfiction, Nanofiction, Fiction éclair (γαλλικά), Μicroficción, Cuento muy corto (=Πολύ σύντομο διήγημα), Relato de taza de café (=Ιστορία φλιτζανιού του καφέ), Relato de tarjeta postal (=Ιστορία της ταχυδρομικής κάρτας), Relato telefónico (=Τηλεφωνική ιστορία), Μicrorelato, Μinificción, Relato mínimo (ισπανικά), Kortprosa, Brat Fiktion, Pludselig Fiktion, Glimtfiktion, Lynfiktion (δανέζικα), Малая проза, Моментальная проза (ρωσικά), Flash Novella (ιταλικά), Lynfiksjon (νορβηγικά), Kortprosa (σουηδικά).

Απέναντι σε όλα αυτά, το «Πλανόδιον» εισηγείται και εγκαινιάζει τον όρο «Μπονζάι», έναν πλατιά διαδεδομένο διεθνή φυτοκομικό όρο, που στη λογοτεχνική μας παράδοση μας οδηγεί φυσιολογικά στη σολωμική μεταφορά: «Εφάρμοσε εις την πνευματική μορφή την ιστορία του φυτού». Σύμφωνα με το λεξικό της «Βικιπαίδειας» το «Μπονζάι» είναι τέχνη. Είναι η τέχνη της αισθητικής σμίκρυνσης των δέντρων ή της ανάπτυξης ξυλωδών φυτών σε σχήμα δέντρου, πάντοτε σε φορητά δοχεία. Στις «ιστορίες Μπονζάι» που εισηγείται το «Πλανόδιον», η καλλιτεχνική με την οργανική αναλογία παραμένουν δραστικά αλληλέγγυες.
Από τα δύο τεύχη που προγραμματίζει το περιοδικό, το πρώτο θα είναι αφιερωμένο στην αγγλοσαξωνική παραγωγή, με πλούσια επιλογή από τα καλύτερα δείγματα του είδους. Το δεύτερο θα σηματοδοτεί την ελληνική συμμετοχή, όπου, εκτός από τη συμβολική παρουσία αντιπροσωπευτικών προδρομικών μορφών (Αίσωπος, αγιολογικά κείμενα, Κωνσταντίνος Θεοτόκης, Φαίδρος Μπαρλάς και άλλα με παρόμοια χαρακτηριστικά πρό του 1990), καλούνται οι σύγχρονοι νεοέλληνες λογοτέχνες να λάβουν μέρος. 

Όροι συμμετοχής: Μέχρι τρία διηγήματα με πλοκή έως 750 λέξεις το καθένα.
Αποστολή: Με το ηλεκτρονικό ταχυδρομείο στο [email protected] 
ή με το συμβατικό ταχυδρομείο σε CD στη διεύθυνση: περ. «Πλανόδιον», Σεβαστείας 27, 171 22 ΝΕΑ ΣΜΥΡΝΗ, συνοδευόμενα σε κάθε περίπτωση από βιογραφικό και ταχυδρομική διεύθυνση έως τις 30 Ιουνίου 2010 (θα υπάρξει απάντηση σε όλες τις συμμετοχές).

Την επιμέλεια έχουν ο Βασίλης Μανουσάκης, η Ηρώ Νικοπούλου και ο Γιάννης Πατίλης.


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2010)

Ορίστε ένα μπονζάι, για να ανεβάσουμε ψηλά το νήμα για λίγο.

http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=5808


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 23, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ, Νίκελ... για την αναβίωση... 

Να σημειώσω πως θα κυκλοφορήσουν δύο τεύχη σχετικά με τα Μπονζάι από το περιοδικό Πλανόδιον. Το ένα τον Δεκέμβριο 2010 και το άλλο τον Ιούνιο 2011. 
Το πρώτο αφορά την αγγλόφωνη παραγωγή και ήδη μεταφράζονται περί τα 70 υπερμικρά διηγήματα. 
Το δεύτερο αφορά τις ελληνικές συμμετοχές και ήδη έχουν καταφθάσει στο ταχυδρομείο μου και στο ταχυδρομείο του περιοδικού πάμπολλα διηγήματα, πολλά εκ των οποίων είναι πολύ αξιόλογα. Μια ευχάριστη απόδειξη πως ο κόσμος και ιδέες έχει και ξέρει να γράφει αρκεί να του δοθεί η ευκαιρία. 

Η καταληκτική ημερομηνία για συμμετοχές είναι η *30η Ιουνίου 2010* όπως λέει και στο πρώτο ποστ του νήματος. Σπεύσατε... 

Σύντομα θα ενημερώσω και για κάτι άλλο που είναι στα σκαριά σε σχέση με τα Μπονζάι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 1, 2010)

Στο πλαίσιο των γερμανικών τηλεοπτικών βραβείων Γκρίμε βραβεύτηκε φέτος και ο Φλόριαν Μάιμπεργκ [Florian Meimberg] που διηγείται μέσω του Twitter "tiny tales" –μπονζάι που θα έλεγε ο Αζιμούθιος. Χρησιμοποιώντας μόνο 140 χαρακτήρες, ο διαφημιστής από το Ντίσελντορφ καταφέρνει να διηγείται συναρπαστικές ιστορίες. Ένα δείγμα: „Gordon rechnete. Die Flutwelle war jetzt 10 km von der Küste entfernt. Noch könnten die ahnungslosen Dorfbewohner fliehen. Er bellte heiser.“ 

Η είδηση από εδώ.
Ο ιστότοπος του Ινστιτούτου Γκρίμε εδώ.

Και οι δύο ιστότοποι στα γερμανικά (ξεσκονίστε τον γκουγκλομεταφραστή σας).

Α, και η μετάφραση του μικρομύθου:

«Ο Γκόρντον τα μέτρησε. Το τσουνάμι απείχε 10 km από την ακτή. Οι ανύποπτοι χωρικοί προλάβαιναν να ξεφύγουν. Γάβγισε βραχνά.»


----------



## Earion (Aug 25, 2014)

*Myth* 

by Muriel Rukeyser

Long afterward, Oedipus, old and blinded, walked the roads. He smelled a familiar smell. It was the Sphinx. 

Oedipus said, “I want to ask you one question. Why didn’t I recognize my mother?”

“You gave the wrong answer,” said the Sphinx.

“But that was what made everything possible,” said Oedipus.

“No,” she said. “When I asked, _What walks on four legs in the morning, two at noon, and three in the evening_, you answered, Man. You didn’t say anything about woman.”

“When you say Man,” said Oedipus, “you include women too. Everyone knows that.”

She said, “That’s what you think.” 



Μας το θυμίζει η Νταιάνα Ράιτ από το ιστολόγιό της Surprised by Time (20.8.2014)


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 9, 2014)

*Μύθος*

της Μύριελ Ρουκάιζερ 

Πολύ καιρό μετά, ο Οιδίποδας, γέρος και τυφλός, περπατούσε στους δρόμους. Κι αναγνώρισε μια οικεία μυρωδιά. Ήταν η Σφίγγα.

«Θέλω να σου κάνω μια ερώτηση. Γιατί δεν αναγνώρισα τη μητέρα μου;» είπε ο Οιδίποδας.

«Έδωσες λάθος απάντηση», είπε η Σφίγγα. 

«Μα αυτή ήταν που τα έκανε όλα εφικτά», ανταπάντησε ο Οιδίποδας. 

«Όχι», είπε εκείνη. «Όταν ρώτησα: Τι είναι αυτό που περπατάει στα τέσσερα το πρωί, στα δύο το μεσημέρι και στα τρία το βράδυ, εσύ απάντησες: ο Άνθρωπος. Δεν είπες τίποτα για τις γυναίκες.» 

«Όταν λες ο Άνθρωπος», αποκρίθηκε ο Οιδίποδας, «συμπεριλαμβάνεις και τις γυναίκες. Όλοι το γνωρίζουν αυτό.»

Κι εκείνη είπε, «Έτσι νομίζεις εσύ.»


----------



## Earion (Sep 9, 2014)

:upz:


----------

